# 

## Ślężankaaa

Witam  :smile: 

Czy ktoś wypełniał druk zgłoszenia robót budowlanych - utwardzenia powierzchni gruntu (kostka betonowa lub granitowa) i może podzielić się inf. co wpisać w zakresie i sposobie przeprowadzenia robót (łącznie z określeniem spadku nawierzchni)???  :roll eyes: 

Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za jakiś wzór  :yes:  

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## zorrk

Sugerowałbym zapytac w urzędzie do którego musisz to złożyć co chcą aby tam było.
Ja napisałem że bedzie korytowanie mechaniczne,warstwy takie a takie, spadki będę zachowane takie jak są,deszczówka do studni chłonnych poprzez odwodnienie liniowe, a ziemia z wykopów zostanie rozplantowana po działce.
Co prawda nie wiem czy to nie za mało bo dopiero tydzień temu to złozyłem i ciągle czekam na decyzję.

----------


## Ślężankaaa

*Zorrk* Dzięki za odzew  :smile: 

Dzwoniłam już i kazali wymienić poszczególne etapy czyli: 
- mechaniczne korytowanie w gruncie - ile cm? 50-60 cm?  :Confused: 
- podbudowa z tłucznia (warstwa dolna) - ile cm? 20-45 cm?
- podsypka piaskowo-cementowa (warstwa górna) - ile cm? 5-8 cm?
-  rodzaj kostki 
Tutaj mam największy problem - jakie spadki?  2-5%?? :Confused:

----------


## zorrk

Zapytaj wykonawcy. On powinien wiedzieć.

----------


## Ślężankaaa

Tak też zrobiłam  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## Briksdal

> *Zorrk* Dzięki za odzew 
> 
> Dzwoniłam już i kazali wymienić poszczególne etapy czyli: 
> - mechaniczne korytowanie w gruncie - ile cm? 50-60 cm? 
> - podbudowa z tłucznia (warstwa dolna) - ile cm? 20-45 cm?
> - podsypka piaskowo-cementowa (warstwa górna) - ile cm? 5-8 cm?
> -  rodzaj kostki 
> Tutaj mam największy problem - jakie spadki?  2-5%??


kostka 6 lub 8 cm
podsypka 3cm
podbudowa tłuczniowa 10-30cm w zależności od gruntu
spadki min 0,5% max 3%

----------


## Ślężankaaa

Dzięki *Briksdal* za odpowiedź. Mój wykonawca podał mi trochę inne dane  :wink:  W każdym razie papiery są już w urzędzie  :smile:

----------


## Blechert

Zwykle spadek wynosi 2cm na metrze czyli 2%. Podbudowa 30-40 cm.

----------


## forgetit

> Zwykle spadek wynosi 2cm na metrze czyli 2%. Podbudowa 30-40 cm.


I to nie ze względu na nośność tylko przemarzanie.

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Ślężanka,

Ciekaw jestem czy dostałaś to pozwolenie na budowę drogi. Czy nie robili problemów itp. 
Ja na razie mam zrobioną tylko podbudowę i na to w tym roku chcę wysypać tłuczeń a dopiero za jakiś czas robić na tym kostkę ale i tak spędza mi to sen z powiek bo tam gdzie mieszkam plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego określa, że na działce musi być 80% pow. działki biologicznie czynnej. A ja mam postawiony dom i garaż, który zajmuje 19% pow. działki. Pozostały 1 % wystarczy na ścieżkę a nie podjazd  :mad:

----------


## Ślężankaaa

*Marconi_piaseczno* Absolutnie żadnych problemów nie mieliśmy  :no:  U nas prace brukarskie zostały już zakończone  :smile:

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Ok, dzięki za info. Ciekawe jak u mnie pójdzie?

----------


## Ślężankaaa

Nikt z Twoich sąsiadów nie przerabiał tego tematu?

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Tak jak pisałem. U nas jest problem z powierzchnią biologicznie czynną. Nikt praktycznie nie spełnia tych wymogów i wszyscy robią bez zgłoszenia. Przynajmniej mówię o tych, których znam i którzy tak robili.

----------


## Ślężankaaa

Na działkach budowlanych przeznaczonych pod zabudowę wielorodzinną powierzchnia terenu biologicznie czynnego musi stanowić co najmniej 25% powierzchni działki, chyba że inny procent wskazuje miejscowy plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego. Wygląda na to, że u Was wysoko postawiono poprzeczkę  :roll eyes: 

Prawdę mówiąc ja nawet nie wiem jak jest u nas  :wink:  ale nie złożono sprzeciwu, więc było ok  :big grin:

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Ale wystarczy się po okolicy przejechać żeby się zorientować, że wszyscy i tak robią po swojemu.

----------


## brylekpl

> *Zorrk* Dzięki za odzew 
> 
> Dzwoniłam już i kazali wymienić poszczególne etapy czyli: 
> - mechaniczne korytowanie w gruncie - ile cm? 50-60 cm? 
> - podbudowa z tłucznia (warstwa dolna) - ile cm? 20-45 cm?
> - podsypka piaskowo-cementowa (warstwa górna) - ile cm? 5-8 cm?
> -  rodzaj kostki 
> Tutaj mam największy problem - jakie spadki?  2-5%??


jakkolwiek napiszezsz nikt i tak tego nie sprawdza - to taka sztuka dla sztuki... i dla wyzyzwienia pasozytniczych urzedasow

----------

